# Lets protest about tipping on app!



## Davethebrave89 (Apr 17, 2017)

why not protest for Uber to add tipping on the app


----------



## PoulTrend (Apr 7, 2017)

They will lose customers and don't want to do that. There are already enough cheap people out there whom are annoyed with the current rates, why do you think they keep dropping them. Just hope for the best if you get a cash tip be happy and move on


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

PoulTrend said:


> They will lose customers and don't want to do that. There are already enough cheap people out there whom are annoyed with the current rates, why do you think they keep dropping them. Just hope for the best if you get a cash tip be happy and move on


But Uber will never profit from those cheap customers anyway


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Instead of protesting for in app tips, protest for higher rates. A tip is a possibility, an increase on the rates, you will forget about tips altogether


----------



## Davethebrave89 (Apr 17, 2017)

Yeah I always write to Uber about the pay! A lot of people like to tip as well. $20 tip for a $20 ride wouldn't be so bad. Haha

Uber has a minimum rate of $5 right? In Miami it's $1.90 booking fee, then they take out the 25% they charge the driver for the "middle man fee" and you end up getting $2.47 so out of the minimum $5 the make $2.53!!! That's very unfair


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Yesterday took a lyft driver for a 3 miles ride, he told me this is the first time I use the app as a rider, he paid 7.05$ and I got 3.03!


----------



## PoulTrend (Apr 7, 2017)

Where I live the minimum after Uber cut and Booking fee is $3.00. The thing I hate about people complaining about the rate is years ago before Uber days people were forced to used taxi prices that are much higher, even if customers tipped they are still ahead of the game, Yes /No what's your thoughts ?


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

PoulTrend said:


> Where I live the minimum after Uber cut and Booking fee is $3.00. The thing I hate about people complaining about the rate is years ago before Uber days people were forced to used taxi prices that are much higher, even if customers tipped they are still ahead of the game, Yes /No what's your thoughts ?


Taxi people may still tip, those non tippers are probably bus riders that now are getting a sweet deal by having a private car take them for the same price of a bus ticket and of course they never tipped the bus driver neither


----------

